# المرشَّحة القبطية بـ"قنا" "نوال أبوغالي" تتعرض لحادث بلطجة .. "انتِ يا مسيحية عايزة تبقى عضوة فى المجلس؟" "كمان النصارى بقى لهم صوت؟"



## besm alslib (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*المرشَّحة القبطية بـ"قنا" "نوال أبوغالي" تتعرض لحادث بلطجة .. "انتِ يا مسيحية عايزة تبقى عضوة فى المجلس؟" "كمان النصارى بقى لهم صوت؟"*

*المرشَّحة القبطية بـ"قنا" "نوال أبوغالي" تتعرض لحادث بلطجة*​*


**




*


​
*أبوالعز توفيق

قام بعض الأشخاص-  أمس  الخميس- بقطع الطريق أمام المرشَّحة القبطية "نوال أبو غالي"؛  لإجبارها على التنازل عن الترشح لمجلس الشعب فى الانتخابات القادمة، وقاموا  بتهديدها بالقتل إذا أبلغت الشرطة.
وفى حديث خاص لنا، قالت "غالي": إنه  أثناء عودتها إلى منزلها فى حوالي الواحدة بعد منتصف الليل، وبعد لقاءاتها  مع أهالي الدائرة، وقف بعض الأشخاص فى الطريق أمام سيارتها، وطلبوا منهم  النزول من السيارة، وقالوا لها: "انتِ يا مسيحية عايزة تبقى عضوة فى  المجلس؟" "كمان النصارى بقى لهم صوت؟"، كما قاموا بالاعتداء على زوجها  واثنين أخرين كانا معهما. وأضافت: إنه تم تهديدهم بالقتل إذا لم تتنازل عن  الترشح أو قامت بإبلاغ الشرطة. مؤكدين إنهم سيجعلونهم يلحقون بالستة الذين  ماتوا فى "نجع حمادى"، ثم ركبوا سيارتهم وانطلقوا. 

وبسؤالها عما إذا كانت ستستمر فى ترشيح نفسها، قالت: إنها ستستمر فى حملتها، مشيرةً إلى أن الحياة والموت فى يد الله.

وعن سبب عدم إبلاغ الشرطة بالحادث، تساءلت "غالي": ماذا فعلت الشرطة فى حادث "نجع حمادي"؟










*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: المرشَّحة القبطية بـ"قنا" "نوال أبوغالي" تتعرض لحادث بلطجة .. "انتِ يا مسيحية عايزة تبقى عضوة فى المجلس؟" "كمان النصارى بقى لهم صوت؟"*

*هيعيشوا متخلفين*
*وهيموتوا متخلفين*
*لك الله يا مصر*​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: المرشَّحة القبطية بـ"قنا" "نوال أبوغالي" تتعرض لحادث بلطجة .. "انتِ يا مسيحية عايزة تبقى عضوة فى المجلس؟" "كمان النصارى بقى لهم صوت؟"*

موقف شجاعه منها
ربنا يحافظ عليها وعلي كل اولاده
ربنا يرحمنا من التخلف ده
ميرسي للخبر​


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: المرشَّحة القبطية بـ"قنا" "نوال أبوغالي" تتعرض لحادث بلطجة .. "انتِ يا مسيحية عايزة تبقى عضوة فى المجلس؟" "كمان النصارى بقى لهم صوت؟"*

انسانة شجاعة فعلا

بس ياتري يستاهل الترشيح ده كله وهي 99% هتسقط كالعادة 

ولا الواحد بقي محبط وخلاص

ربنا يوفقها وشكرا لنقل الخبر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: المرشَّحة القبطية بـ"قنا" "نوال أبوغالي" تتعرض لحادث بلطجة .. "انتِ يا مسيحية عايزة تبقى عضوة فى المجلس؟" "كمان النصارى بقى لهم صوت؟"*

*ربنا معاها ويوفقها​*


----------

